# L.A history and info from 1946 to 1970



## lwhitehead (Apr 24, 2016)

HI folks I want to write a PI series about two former OSI agents who are now PI's in LA from 1946 to 1970, I need info on the Crime, Underworld, real life Scandals, and Hollywood hjinks.


Also the Corruption as well.


LW


----------



## sailorguitar (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't know.  But if you dig there is probably alot of stuff in pop/pulp fiction and non-fiction.  Hit the library and old newpaper microfilms. Dig until you hit the well. It's there.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 27, 2016)

That's a problem my Library history section is not as great as once was, and finding the info is hard.


LW


----------

